# FAO jampott (and anybody else who may be interested) - Phone



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Tim (and others),

Following my thread the other day about my knackered C600 and Orange's pathetic attempt at releasing a replacement, I have just spent today searching for replacment options, and then stumbled across this absolute beauty!!!

*Toshiba G500 Portege*
â€¢ Fingerprint sensor feature for extra security and easy menu navigation
â€¢ Windows Mobile 5.0
â€¢ Full connectivity with Triband, HSDPA, 3G, EDGE, Bluetoothâ„¢, WiFiÂ® and USB
â€¢ Extended PC connectivity
â€¢ High speed internet access with worldwide HSDPA, 3G or WiFi
â€¢ Direct Push Email
â€¢ 2 mega pixel camera
â€¢ Secondary camera for video telephony
â€¢ Support for VoIP
â€¢ 64MB of internal memory and support for miniSD card

It's not got WM6, but it does have 3G, HSDPA and WiFi!!!

The possibility of a future WM6 ROM update is on the cards too.

Some pics here:

http://www.mobileburn.com/review.jsp?Page=1&Id=3161

http://www.mobileburn.com/review.jsp?Page=2&Id=3161

Perfect for me, and may interst you Tim, or anybody else in a similar position to me.

I've cancelled my Nokia N95 order and pre-ordered one of these instead with Expansys. FYI, Expansys indicated an expected price of around Â£400 sim-free.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I read the previews of both new Toshiba phones (this and the 900) with interest, but I don't see it hitting the "shops" for a few months yet, I'm afraid.

Being listed as "preorder" on Expansys is meaningless regarding delivery times.

I'd be surprised to see it before June, to be honest.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Being listed as "preorder" on Expansys is meaningless regarding delivery times.
> 
> I'd be surprised to see it before June, to be honest.


A date of 28th march 2007 appeared on their website today. A quick call to find out if it was the usual Expansys rubbish or not, and they seem to be very confident on this one. They were very open about where and when they are getting them from etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Phone porn:


----------



## Davids01 (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving that Samsung... What model is it??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Davids01 said:


> Loving that Samsung... What model is it??


SGH -i600

Due out in a couple of days... [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Is that only just coming out :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Davids01 said:
> 
> 
> > Loving that Samsung... What model is it??
> ...


Will it be going on the T-Mobile list in a couple of days as well?? May have a sniff at that phone on the 25 plan thingy.

I'll give you a call about this over the next day or so.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I need some more Blackberry but some less size


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Phone porn:


  What a montrosity.. Wouldn't you be embarrased having that poking out your top pocket?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ttroy225 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Phone porn:
> ...


Tim will soon have an R8 to drive, so no, he has no shame.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No sign of the G500 yet Kev...

My i600 finally shipped today, over 2 months after I ordered it, and having had the shipping date pushed back by Expansys at least 9 or 10 times, always tantalisingly "3-4 days"...

28th March deadline for the G500 has been and gone, and now says "7 days". So I'm guessing mid-late April at the earliest.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> No sign of the G500 yet Kev...


Funny you should bring this thread back up Tim, I was going to do the same thing. I decided not to bother with the Portege in the end and instead stick with my original order of a N95, and it turned up saturday. Not had a chance to play with it properly yet, but first impressions indicate that it is an impressive bit of kit!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > No sign of the G500 yet Kev...
> ...


I looked this thread up as well as I am looking for a new phone and considered the G500. I noticed Expansys doing their usual of revising date time and time again :?

Is your N95 provider free Kev? I am waiting on Orange to make theirs available but am getting increasingly pi$$ed off with them slowing phones down to unusable and removing useful features (like Flight mode and RSS off my W810i).

Pete


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Is your N95 provider free Kev?


After 7 years with Orange I have switched to Vodafone as the offerd me a cracking deal. 

FREE N95
500 anytime/any network minutes
1000 Texts
25mb of data

just Â£35 a month!

Basically I went into our local Voda shop on saturday with my G/F, and we both switched from Orange to Voda (I got fed up waiting for Orange to announce the phones we both wanted). On our tariffs The N95 would have been Â£199.99 and my girlfreinds silver W880i would have been Â£119.99, but because we both took out new contracts he let us have both of them for free!!! Then we haggled some tarrifs (my G/F got 200 mins 500 text for Â£25 a month), and it was all was signed & sealed there and then.



> I am waiting on Orange to make theirs available


It was released today and is availble in-store, online or direct through retentions.

When I rang retentions they wouldn't match the Voda deal and also wanted Â£200 for an upgrade price for the phone, so I'm sticking with my switch to Vodafone.

My brother picked up his Orange N95 in store and after comparing it to mine this afternoon, it's the same. The Orange 'homescreen' and software can be switched off, just like all the Vodafone stuff. It was the first thing I checked before signing.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Called Orange - "Out of Stock"

"Thanks, I checked this morning (yesterday now) and your website said 'Coming soon'. I also provided my details for email notification when available" ....... silence .....

"OK, well, no rush, give me Kev's package but for 12 months."

"You need to phone customer services, who may be able to help, but not when the phone is out of stock" :evil: :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > Is your N95 provider free Kev?
> ...


Doesn't sound like a very good deal to me... :wink:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

scavenger said:


> "OK, well, no rush, give me Kev's package but for 12 months."


Maybe I should reword that.... :roll: :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > "OK, well, no rush, give me Kev's package but for 12 months."
> ...


Damn right, you dirty bastard. :lol:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Well, Orange delivering an N95 tomorrow:

600 minutes
Unlimited text
15 photos/month
Free phone

Â£30/month

*pretty crap really* I need to see about some free data when I register the SIM.

Kev - Please can you tell me how to turn the Orange software off?

Tim - don't call me dirty :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

i600 arrived today. I'm in love.

One of the best features is the Internet Sharing. Using Bluetooth PAN, you can use it with a BT enabled laptop and get amazing connection speeds using the HSDPA. At the same time, you can still take calls, browse data / email on your phone.

As a rather harsh test, I was running Slingplayer on my Asus R2H, with the i600 in my pocket, watching the World Cup cricket in full screen, using HSDPA / Bluetooth. I got a friend to call my mobile, and answered the call whilst watching the laptop to check on screen quality. It didn't miss a beat...

The Samsung software is very neat indeed and the phone looks and feels top quality.

Very happy bunny.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Kev - Please can you tell me how to turn the Orange software off?


No prob,

First thing to do is change the 'Theme' from the Orange homescreen. this can be found in tools>themes>display. I am using 'Nokia NSeries 2' for now until I can get some time to do some personalised ones for myself.

Then you need to turn the 'Active Standby' on, this is in settings>general>personalisation>standby mode. You can then customise your quick links.

That is the way to get rid of the Orange homescreen and should make things a lot easier to use. 

If you are looking for a decent forum then try HERE. It's been a saviour of knowledge for me during the wait, and also since getting it. 

I have to say, I used the camera for the first time today and it is nothing short of incredible! 5megapixel, 300dpi, Autofocus, Carl Zeiss lens etc etc, the results are stunning!

I'm very chuffed with it.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> First thing to do is change the 'Theme' from the Orange homescreen. this can be found in tools>themes>display. I am using 'Nokia NSeries 2' for now until I can get some time to do some personalised ones for myself.
> 
> Then you need to turn the 'Active Standby' on, this is in settings>general>personalisation>standby mode. You can then customise your quick links.
> 
> If you are looking for a decent forum then try HERE. It's been a saviour of knowledge for me during the wait, and also since getting it.


Cheers Kev,

Removed the Orange Theme interface written by a 3 year old developer during its easter holiday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Active Standby Off for me 

Finally Orange haven't fscked it up like they have on the 990

Cheers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

For anyone still interested, the G500 has been put back til at least 23rd April. :?

I had one on order as well. Probably cancel it now.


----------

